# HGVC -> RCI Ripoff



## psubill78 (Aug 19, 2009)

My wife and I have used our RCI privilages within HGVC over the years, and are finding that their all-inclusive fees this year are significally higher than if I were to just book directly with the hotel, no point at all.

Some are as much as $1200 more a WEEK vs. booking directly.

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ricoba (Aug 19, 2009)

The all inclusive fees are not from HGVC but from them the resort (usually Mexico).

The all inclusive fees for me are a deal breaker - While I know others are willing to pay the all inclusive fee - I for one am not....


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 20, 2009)

psubill78 said:


> My wife and I have used our RCI privilages within HGVC over the years, and are finding that their all-inclusive fees this year are significally higher than if I were to just book directly with the hotel, no point at all.
> 
> *Some are as much as $1200 more a WEEK vs. booking directly.*
> 
> Anyone else experience this?



Don't know anything about the latest increases but All-inclusives (AI) in generally have been discussed on TUG.

Folks have found what you stated that you can generally get a better deal by booking an AI without using your timeshare as a trade (when you consider the maintenance fee you paid + the exchange fee + the AI fee from the resort) however there are some who have found some value (see below)

Here are some old threads
Exchanging into a All Inclusive resort - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95290
Best Bang for the Buck RCI All Inclusive Resorts - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80439

Here's a link to RCI's all inclusive resorts along with AI fees (if anyone else is interested) - http://ai.rci.com


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't go to all inclusive TS resorts.  My perception is that it limits my dining options.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 20, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> I don't go to all inclusive TS resorts.  My perception is that it limits my dining options.



My perception is that I'm paying for someone else's drinking-binge.
IMHO, it pays to pay for just what you want to pay for.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2009)

From RCI's webpage - http://ai.rci.com/docs/FAQ/rci_document_view



> _*These are the most common questions that RCI® subscribing members have before making the decision to choose the all-inclusive resort experience!  Here you will find the information you need to determine that an all-inclusive resort vacation is one of the best vacation choices you can make!*
> 
> *Why should I confirm at an all-inclusive resort?*
> We believe that all-inclusive resorts provide one of the best vacation experiences available!  Not only can an all-inclusive resort meet many of your unique needs and provide you with quality services, but an all-inclusive resort can do all of that at relatively reasonable prices.  Your RCI Subscribing membership offers you access to a host of different destinations with numerous types of all-inclusive resorts offering multiple activities and amenities where people of all ages can enjoy an amazing vacation experience.
> ...


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 21, 2009)

Another option... instead of using your week, ask whether the AI week is also available via cash from RCI's Extra Vacation or RCI's Last Chance.
See this old thread - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=83086

*Here's an example of RCI's Extra Vacation for Cozumel Palace (#1845)  *
This resort is also offering a promotional AI price advertised on RCI's AI website however the webpage states you must prepaid at least 30 days prior to the check-in date & that the promotion rate doesn't include their tours package - http://ai.rci.com/displayResort?id=C142 



> Cozumel Palace (#1845)
> Avenida Rafael E. Melgar Kilómetro 1.5
> Cozumel, Quintana Roo  77600
> Mexico
> ...


----------

